# amano shrimp versus ghost shrimp



## blcknwitecuban

i bought 15 ghost shrimp for my 10g to get cycling going. then i realized that i kind of want amano shrimp
will they do okay together or will it be an epic battle?


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

Those ghost shrimp are total wimps. Definitely at the bottom of the food chain in most aquariums. 
If I'm not mistaken, Amano shrimp eat algae, so they shouldn't bother any animals.
I don't think they'll fight, but I've never kept those two together. My guess is the Amano shrimp will do whatever they want whenever they want and if the ghost shrimp gets in the way, too bad. IF ANYTHING, the ghost shrimp will end up as food.


----------



## blcknwitecuban

alrighty thanks. im kind of hoping that all these ghost shrimp dont survive... i fear i may have gotten to many and the bioload will be too much for the fish i want to get..


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

I don't think they add much to the bio load. They're pretty wispy little critters, I consider them as freebies myself.


----------



## Corwin

shrimp dont really add to the bioload of a tank unless you have a huge number of them. They should also get allong fine with eachother provided you arent drasticaly overcrowding them. Also Amano shrimp while often advertized as algae eaters will abandon their traditional food for other types of food (such as flakes) if they are put into the tank, so if your buying them as algae eaters dont expect them to stay that way forever.


----------



## blcknwitecuban

oh no, im just getting the amano shrimp because they look cool. 

and yeah its been about 48 hours and they havent made the ammonia go up at all. maybe the pound of flakes my roommate dumped in their will...


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

There is an excellent article in the most recently published TFH magazine about shrimp.
It says the size is the main thing when it comes to aggression. If one shrimp is HUGELY larger than another, it may harass the smaller one.
It mentions ghost shrimp, amano shrimp, cherry shrimp, and other kinds. You might want to pick up the April issue.
Good luck. And if you can't control your feeding, maybe you need to control that roommate! ha ha. Overfeeding is the #1 beginner's mistake, and fouls the water much more quickly than you want. Your fish will get sick, start dying, and you'll have to maintain a much higher water-change routine than necessary.


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i solved this problem by simply hiding the food


----------



## egoreise

Your poor roomate will go hungry! Oh wait... 


My mum did cherry shrimp in her tank, they were pretty awesome, they helped a bit with the algae and they were fun to try to find. I started calling them all Waldo because it took forever to spot them. Sometimes they got sucked up in the cleaning hose... she'd just put them back and they were fine.  She's switching to amanos now because she needs something much bigger for an 80 gallon tank.


----------

